# Big Difference (pic heavy)



## dame_wolf (Aug 15, 2008)

I was going through my photos and came across ones of Koda when I first got him and wow! I knew he'd lost weight and was in better shape but again wow!

Sept 07.









Aug 08.









Almost cant believe it's the same horse!


----------



## dame_wolf (Aug 15, 2008)

Here's a progression:

Second meeting Aug 07.









Delivery day Sept 07.

















Early Spring 08.









4th of July 08.

















Taken just a couple of weeks ago.

















Go ahead and give a critique if you want. I'm trying to learn.


----------



## Arrow (Jul 21, 2008)

He's in fine fettle now! Such a pretty boy! He's all that an Appy should be with a proper Appy mane and tail!


----------



## dame_wolf (Aug 15, 2008)

These pictures got me thinking and the first time I rode him he was on the last or second to last hole on the cinch and now he's on the first one or second one depending on if I use the blanket or pad under his saddle!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Wow, he looks great.  Nice job!!


----------



## minihorse927 (Aug 11, 2008)

There is something about that app that just makes me say WOW. He almost looks like the picture is painted in the pic that says he was taken just a couple weeks ago.


----------



## azarni (Aug 17, 2008)

Holy moley! What an improvement. He looks so healthy and proud now =)

He has gorgeous markings, too.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

He looks great now. Tight, proud, a really handsome appy. I love his blanket.


----------



## girl_on_black_pony (Jul 19, 2008)

I love appy butts


----------



## BrwnEyedGrl (Jul 4, 2008)

He does look great & healthy!!


----------



## dame_wolf (Aug 15, 2008)

I'm really proud of how he looks now. Any one have any confo critique? Any area I need to work on?


----------

